# Wanted, Aggressive Spider



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I've had 2 beginner spiders, 1 died, the other I still have. I'm ok looking after it but I never touch it. Not because I'm scared (well I am) but because they are not affectionate and don't appreciate being handled. I have a Sphynx kitten for that 

I'm looking for a small or mid sized aggressive spider. I'd like one that builds webs, and require little maintenance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

First of all... Kudos for wanting something spirited. secondly..... get an obt. readily available (I have a huge egg sac on the go at the moment), inexpensive, couldnt kill it with a hammer (very low maintenance) and puts the fear of god up ya.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Bring on the OBT fan club.

Personally, I dont like them, but there are loads that do.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Try an obt, they are cheap as chips grow at a reasonable rate and want to eat your face off most of the time. Most baboons can be considered to be very defensive but are some of the nicest looking if you ever see them


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

do we know why the first one died though? what were/is the spiders you have/had
???????


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Bring on the OBT fan club.
> 
> Personally, I dont like them, but there are loads that do.


:whistling2:Or how about an m balfouri ? they grow quite quick web loads and look nice are easy to keep and coming down in price


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> do we know why the first one died though? what were/is the spiders you have/had
> ???????


The first one got stuck in its shell during malting, it was my first spider. I made some threads about it when it was actually happening.

My other spider now belongs to my son (although I care for it, isn't that always the way). He loves it, although the cage is out of his way and locked. It's in his bedroom.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah but what species are they?
like if you had an Avic and it died, that's understandable, but if the spider that got stuck in its ''shell'' was something like a Brachy or a Grammostola then there might have been a problem with care etc....
i'm still trying to figure out why my OBT sling gave up the ghost, there could be numerous reasons and i don't want it to happen again. that's what i'm trying to get across, if it was an easily fixable problem with the molting, then maybe you don't want an 'aggresive'' spider but instead something like a B. albopilosum or G. rosea or similar


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

cascadingstylez said:


> (although I care for it, isn't that always the way)QUOTE]
> 
> and is it ? :lol2:
> i'm 15, with 18 inverts, i care for all of them myself  is that a bit too old for what you're getting at here ?


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but what species are they?
> like if you had an Avic and it died, that's understandable, but if the spider that got stuck in its ''shell'' was something like a Brachy or a Grammostola then there might have been a problem with care etc....
> i'm still trying to figure out why my OBT sling gave up the ghost, there could be numerous reasons and i don't want it to happen again. that's what i'm trying to get across, if it was an easily fixable problem with the molting, then maybe you don't want an 'aggresive'' spider but instead something like a B. albopilosum or G. rosea or similar


They are both G. Rosea's. I don't think it was a problem with it's care, I was informed by various spider owners that sometimes it happens.

I guess it's just personal preference, but I'd like a beautiful aggressive spider.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> cascadingstylez said:
> 
> 
> > (although I care for it, isn't that always the way)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

cascadingstylez said:


> They are both G. Rosea's. I don't think it was a problem with it's care, I was informed by various spider owners that sometimes it happens.
> 
> I guess it's just personal preference, but I'd like a beautiful aggressive spider.


so why do you want an 'aggresive' spider? that'll be hard to find because you will soon dicover they don't come in aggresive, you get very defensive spiders though.
for this, i would say a P. murinus (orange baboon), P. chordatus (kilomanjaro mustard) or any of the numerous Pokie genus


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Surely when getting a new T you would be better choosing a species that you want to keep after doing some research rather than saying I want an aggressive one. Choosing to get a T just because it's aggressive comes across like your looking for kudos.

If your looking for a t to show of to your mates just remember that most of the time it will be hidden away from view. It will only be aggressive when you wind it up which isn't good for either the t or you if it tags you.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Kamike said:


> Surely when getting a new T you would be better choosing a species that you want to keep after doing some research rather than saying I want an aggressive one. Choosing to get a T just because it's aggressive comes across like your looking for kudos.
> 
> If your looking for a t to show of to your mates just remember that most of the time it will be hidden away from view. It will only be aggressive when you wind it up which isn't good for either the t or you if it tags you.


Please don't assume or label me as someone who disrespects animals for the sake of credability or kudos. You've already started assuming I'm going to be winding my spider up for public display. Stop please.

For starters, I don't handle my spiders. I don't even handle my tortoise. I wouldn't even consider handling an aggressive/defensive spider.

There is no specific reason why I want an aggressive/defensive spider. I'd just like one. Nothing wrong with that right?

The reason I put this post up was to get some names so I can begin to research.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> so why do you want an 'aggresive' spider? that'll be hard to find because you will soon dicover they don't come in aggresive, you get very defensive spiders though.
> for this, i would say a P. murinus (orange baboon), P. chordatus (kilomanjaro mustard) or any of the numerous Pokie genus


The orange baboon looks beautiful!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

as i said, you don't get aggresive spiders.. they get defensive, when you hack them off. 
i'm now going to assume you want a good display spider. as i suggested, a B. albopilosum, G. rosea or porteri. plus, you could consider B. vagans, emilia or smithi.
PLEASE DON'T BUY AN AVIC. your rosea died because of a dodgy molt, maybe due to lack of humidity. yes they come from the atacama desert, but they still live underground, you'd be surprised how humid it gets when they burrow to molt.
AVICULARIA die when the caree drops to even a tiny bit off perfect


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> as i said, you don't get aggresive spiders.. they get defensive, when you p**s them off.
> i'm now going to assume you want a good display spider. as i suggested, a B. albopilosum, G. rosea or porteri. plus, you could consider B. vagans, emilia or smithi.
> PLEASE DON'T BUY AN AVIC. your rosea died because of a dodgy molt, maybe due to lack of humidity. yes they come from the atacama desert, but they still live underground, you'd be surprised how humid it gets when they burrow to molt.
> AVICULARIA die when the caree drops to even a tiny bit off perfect


Thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

cascadingstylez said:


> Thanks for the advice mate.


that's all right 
i like the look of Avics, but they need immaculate cross ventilation.. which is hard to get in a nice display viv, like an exo arboreal viv.
if you are really up for it.. i mean really, consider pokie regalis. they don't cost the earth, they do hide but when they are out.. they look amazing.
*they do have a nasty bite* i've heard they make your muscle tense up for days


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> as i said, you don't get aggresive spiders.. they get defensive, when you p**s them off.
> i'm now going to assume you want a good display spider. as i suggested, a B. albopilosum, G. rosea or porteri. plus, you could consider B. vagans, emilia or smithi.
> PLEASE DON'T BUY AN AVIC. your rosea died because of a dodgy molt, maybe due to lack of humidity. yes they come from the atacama desert, but they still live underground, you'd be surprised how humid it gets when they burrow to molt.
> AVICULARIA die when the caree drops to even a tiny bit off perfect


Just to set the record straight, you will find a lot of spiders die during moult stage because of old age, a lot of the old Brachypelma and Aphonopelma girls often don't survive a moult.... it's got jack all to do with humidity.

Avics are one of the easiest spiders to keep, just don't keep them in stagnant bog like conditions (which is the advice of old care giudes) and they will be fine.
-P


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

oliwilliams said:


> :whistling2:Or how about an m balfouri ? they grow quite quick web loads and look nice are easy to keep and coming down in price


Bring out the balfouri's! :no1:

Web a huge amount, easy to look after, and being a old world baboon - They never turn down food. 

Such an amazing tarantula. And if you have the money, I would highly recommend one.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Just to set the record straight, you will find a lot of spiders die during moult stage because of old age, a lot of the old Brachypelma and Aphonopelma girls often don't survive a moult.... it's got jack all to do with humidity.
> 
> Avics are one of the easiest spiders to keep, just don't keep them in stagnant bog like conditions (which is the advice of old care giudes) and they will be fine.
> -P


even though spiders secrete the stuff which makes them slip out easier?
i've been told to give a spid which is struggling a spray.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> even though spiders secrete the stuff which makes them slip out easier?
> i've been told to give a spid which is struggling a spray.



I usually increase the humidity a little when I see a moult approaching, the idea that higher humidity will slow the dessication process of the old exoskeleton, and allow the spider a little more time to complete the moult before anything sets hard again. 

It's more an insurance policy really - I've missed quite a few moults and so long as conditions are fine beforehand they complete without any harassment from me with a water spray :lol:


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

An OBT would be a great choice if you like a feisty T, I've had mine for a while now and i always exercise caution when maintenance etc is involved. I too am nervous around aggressive species but that caution permits the respect that the animal requires.

Away from the super fast Old worlds, My 3 N. chromatus can be fairly exciting and also have wonderful markings, they spend a great deal of their time out in the open and never turn down an excuse to munch, the downside of my OBT is i very rarely see the beauty. Whatever you decide make sure you post up some pics!

Aussie


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Chilobrachys make awesome webs, also have an attitude problem. Imo they make the best webs i've seen and need a good enclosure to really show off their talents.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Just to set the record straight, you will find a lot of spiders die during moult stage because of old age, a lot of the old Brachypelma and Aphonopelma girls often don't survive a moult.... it's got jack all to do with humidity.
> 
> *Avics are one of the easiest spiders to keep*, just don't keep them in stagnant bog like conditions (which is the advice of old care giudes) and they will be fine.
> -P


I have never owned any of these, but I have a mate that has kept a Avic Avic in a complete dry setup with just a water dish and has shed and shown no ill effect he has had this Avic in this setup for more than 2 years now.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I have some OBT slings up for grabs (well past the delicate stages) if you're interested, or if you'd prefer I have a P. cancerides (Haitan Brown) sub adult that's got all the hallmarks of the aggressive tarantula but without the trip to the hospital


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe you don't mean 'aggressive' but active and an eager eater in which case I would get a phampho. they are big, bold and beautiful. If you like colour get a male, they may not live so long but make up for it with action and flashy markings.

My obt used to hide away and I never saw it.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> as i said, you don't get aggresive spiders.. they get defensive, when you hack them off.
> i'm now going to assume you want a good display spider. as i suggested, a B. albopilosum, G. rosea or porteri. plus, you could consider B. vagans, emilia or smithi.
> PLEASE DON'T BUY AN AVIC. your rosea died because of a dodgy molt, maybe due to lack of humidity. yes they come from the atacama desert, but they still live underground, you'd be surprised how humid it gets when they burrow to molt.
> AVICULARIA die when the caree drops to even a tiny bit off perfect


Might not have been due to humidity, most Roseas are kept bone dry and moult fine. It could have been an MM or as Paul said an old T, not the OPs fault. 

He also said he wants an Aggressive T, not an old world so I've no idea why people are going off on one. That could mean any of the Pamphobeteus, Lasiodora, Theraphosa genus. They are pretty feisty and are still new worlds, I've seen people offering these as beginners before.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

togo starburst are stunning .

meant to be wild and aggresive , but mine is very shy , hardly see it out of its tunnel . 










my OBT was the same , more aggressive though towards food , but would stay in its tunnel all day . 

i have a purple starburst and it doesnt web tunnels but its colours are stunning and it eats like theres no tomorrow 

not got any pictures of it at the moment though. but did find someones you tube video


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

wh does ithave to be aggresive ..... if your scared of them why get one thats gonna make ya maintenance even harder for yaself :/ why not get a brachy ?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but what species are they?
> like if you had an Avic and it died, that's understandable, but if the spider that got stuck in its ''shell'' was something like a Brachy or a Grammostola then there might have been a problem with care etc....
> i'm still trying to figure out why my OBT sling gave up the ghost, there could be numerous reasons and i don't want it to happen again. that's what i'm trying to get across, if it was an easily fixable problem with the molting, then maybe you don't want an 'aggresive'' spider but instead something like a B. albopilosum or G. rosea or similar


 ive had 2 ts get stuck in shed out of alot of ts does that mean i was a bad t keeper?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's all right
> i like the look of Avics, but they need immaculate cross ventilation.. which is hard to get in a nice display viv


This isn't true. I kept avics for years, and at one point, had an upended, 3ft fish tank with 8 living communally. Avics are VERY easy to look after, and are normally very forgiving when it comes to enviroment conditions. 

Look into the salmon pink (L. parahbana). They're not super aggressive, but can be pretty defensive. This, added with their size (one of the biggest in the world), and confidence, makes them great display spiders too.

Or, how about a togo starburst (H. maculata)? An arborial spider which gets quite big, has stunning looks, and needs a bit more maintaining then many others. keep in mind, when compared to other tarantulas, the togo has VERY potent venom, and has been known to have long lasting effects.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Lasiodora are great display species, and the feeding response :shock:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pterinochilus chordatus*

They are great webbers and will come to meet you with open fangs :flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> *Pterinochilus chordatus*
> 
> They are great webbers and will come to meet you with open fangs :flrt:
> 
> image


 
Affordable and easily obtainable too!
-P


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

My vote is to look at lots of pictures, and get a spider you like the look of. Don't get one just because it has a certain rep, look up different peoples experiences with them and then decide for yourself which you want. 

I seem to be drawn to aggressive sp, but not because they are aggressive, more because they tend to be the most beautiful imo


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Must admit when I first clapped eyes on the Pterinochilus Genus I had to touch myself.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amber said:


> My vote is to look at lots of pictures, and get a spider you like the look of. Don't get one just because it has a certain rep, look up different peoples experiences with them and then decide for yourself which you want.
> 
> I seem to be drawn to aggressive sp, but not because they are aggressive, more because they tend to be the most beautiful imo


This ^ one of the best bits of advice in this thread.:2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

cascadingstylez said:


> They are both G. Rosea's. I don't think it was a problem with it's care, I was informed by various spider owners that sometimes it happens.
> 
> I guess it's just personal preference, but I'd like a beautiful aggressive spider.


 depends what you consider beautiful. gooty's are gorgeous looking but very fast, VERY agressive and apparently their bite can put you in hospital. not the ideal jump from G. rosea. maybe you ought to think it through a bit more first? :whistling2: get aomething like a cobalt blue or as already said OBT. they're gonna bite you but not do any real damage (unless you're allergic)


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> as i said, you don't get aggresive spiders.. they get defensive, when you hack them off.
> i'm now going to assume you want a good display spider. as i suggested, a B. albopilosum, G. rosea or porteri. plus, you could consider B. vagans, emilia or smithi.
> PLEASE DON'T BUY AN AVIC. your rosea died because of a dodgy molt, maybe due to lack of humidity. yes they come from the atacama desert, but they still live underground, you'd be surprised how humid it gets when they burrow to molt.
> AVICULARIA die when the caree drops to even a tiny bit off perfect


 avics are easy to keep, very tame and have lovely colouring. if you treat them more like a mantis with temps and humidity you should have no trouble. not sure why people here say they're so difficult as they were always considered a beginner T when i was a kid


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> depends what you consider beautiful. gooty's are gorgeous looking but very fast, VERY agressive and apparently their bite can put you in hospital. not the ideal jump from G. rosea. maybe you ought to think it through a bit more first? :whistling2: get aomething like a cobalt blue or as already said OBT. they're gonna bite you but not do any real damage (unless you're allergic)


IMO there's not really much difference between any of those, apart from looks. P. metallica's are fast, but there are faster spiders, and they're not that defensive IME. A bite from an OBT or H.lividum is still going to ruin your day, if not week : victory:
OP look at Stromatopelma calceatum too, very pretty spiders.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

becky89 said:


> IMO there's not really much difference between any of those, apart from looks. P. metallica's are fast, but there are faster spiders, and they're not that defensive IME. A bite from an OBT or H.lividum is still going to ruin your day, if not week : victory:
> OP look at Stromatopelma calceatum too, very pretty spiders.


don't know anyone personally who has gootys. just going by what i've read on places like here. people i know who keep OBTs and cobalt blues have all been at work with a small lump on them the same day or if of an evening the following. maybe they were just lucky? i personally only keep avics so, never experienced a bite yet


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

stevemusson said:


> depends what you consider beautiful. gooty's are gorgeous looking but very fast, VERY agressive and apparently their bite can put you in hospital. not the ideal jump from G. rosea. maybe you ought to think it through a bit more first? :whistling2: *get aomething like a cobalt blue or as already said OBT. they're gonna bite you but not do any real damage (unless you're allergic)*


That's a joke right? They are old world, the bite could still mean a hospital visit. Plus they are much much more aggressive whereas pokies would prefer to run.


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> That's a joke right? They are old world, the bite could still mean a hospital visit. Plus they are much much more aggressive whereas pokies would prefer to run.


Lol agreed viva, i still have not considered a haplopelma after nearly two years effectivly. my B. smithi still makes me shart from time to time, she is full of surprises


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but what species are they?
> like if you had an Avic and it died, that's understandable, but if the spider that got stuck in its ''shell'' was something like a Brachy or a Grammostola then there might have been a problem with care etc....
> i'm still trying to figure out why my OBT sling gave up the ghost, there could be numerous reasons and i don't want it to happen again. that's what i'm trying to get across, if it was an easily fixable problem with the molting, then maybe you don't want an 'aggresive'' spider but instead something like a B. albopilosum or G. rosea or similar


Spiders get stuck in their sheds for no reason. If they are ready to get something more fiesty then let them. Afterall if u feel ready then do so. I cant keep brachys alive to save my life. I can keep all other genera but brachys just hate me. i lost 9 in a month and even had a bts member come out to check my set ups and nothing.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Just to set the record straight, you will find a lot of spiders die during moult stage because of old age, a lot of the old Brachypelma and Aphonopelma girls often don't survive a moult.... it's got jack all to do with humidity.
> 
> Avics are one of the easiest spiders to keep, just don't keep them in stagnant bog like conditions (which is the advice of old care giudes) and they will be fine.
> -P


this. all you have to do is spray avics occasionally.



Poxicator said:


> I have some OBT slings up for grabs (well past the delicate stages) if you're interested, or if you'd prefer I have a P. :bash:cancerides (Haitan Brown) sub adult that's got all the hallmarks of the aggressive tarantula but without the trip to the hospital


true- although i know of one HB bite victim who went into shock & ended up in A&E- but that was the shock & pain of the unexpected bite, not the effects of the bite itself.



vivalabam said:


> Might not have been due to humidity, most Roseas are kept bone dry and moult fine. It could have been an MM or as Paul said an old T, not the OPs fault.
> 
> He also said he wants an Aggressive T, not an old world so I've no idea why people are going off on one. That could mean any of the Pamphobeteus, Lasiodora, Theraphosa genus. They are pretty feisty and are still new worlds, I've seen people offering these as beginners before.


very true. kerry, you have read the o.p's posts properly.



negri21 said:


> togo starburst are stunning .
> 
> meant to be wild and aggresive , but mine is very shy , hardly see it out of its tunnel .
> 
> ...


baboons of any kind, are only wild & aggressive when cornered- THEN they live up to their badass rep!


coldestblood said:


> This isn't true. I kept avics for years, and at one point, had an upended, 3ft fish tank with 8 living communally. Avics are VERY easy to look after, and are normally very forgiving when it comes to enviroment conditions.
> 
> Look into the salmon pink (L. parahbana). They're not super aggressive, but can be pretty defensive. This, added with their size (one of the biggest in the world), and confidence, makes them great display spiders too.
> 
> Or, how about a togo starburst (H. maculata)? An arborial spider which gets quite big, has stunning looks, and needs a bit more maintaining then many others. keep in mind, when compared to other tarantulas, the togo has VERY potent venom, and has been known to have long lasting effects.


yep! & the h.mac will put you in hospital.



MissMoose said:


> Lasiodora are great display species, and the feeding response :shock:


this.



stevemusson said:


> avics are easy to keep, very tame and have lovely colouring. if you treat them more like a mantis with temps and humidity you should have no trouble. not sure why people here say they're so difficult as they were always considered a beginner T when i was a kid


this. i have 3- easy peasy to keep.



stevemusson said:


> don't know anyone personally who has gootys. just going by what i've read on places like here. people i know who keep OBTs and cobalt blues have all been at work with a small lump on them the same day or if of an evening the following. maybe they were just lucky? i personally only keep avics so, never experienced a bite yet


may have been bitten by slings/juvs? an adult obt can put you in hospital.



vivalabam said:


> That's a joke right? They are old world, the bite could still mean a hospital visit. Plus they are much much more aggressive whereas pokies would prefer to run.


kerry, you speak with the wisdom of the gods.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Affordable and easily obtainable too!
> -P


i hardly see mine. well, it's a juvie in a faun, it has made a burrow right next to the sides. it's probably molted by now


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

My 2 cents....

As you said your not overly comfortable with the spiders you have now, but no matter what you say, i can assure you that at some point, you will interact with that spider, and i can assure you, old world T's have a tendancy to run and defend there terratory. So lets say they take a run for it (which does happen more often than not), and it runs onto your arm (which is very plausable), and with your argument of "i will never handle" is flawed by old worlds, with there speed and ability to come flying at you and landing on you with the potential of baring fangs on your arm and readying to attack in the event you give the spider a reason to, bang spider is dead....

The chances of this happening is pritty high...

As for bites, i have no experience with a bite so i cant say either way, how painful it is and so on... I can only go by what others have wrote, but again i cant say that is "truth" without saying that, the human brain can make situations alot worse than what they are.

But i can give you advice on somone who has been bit infront of me, by a Poecilotheria formosa, and can tell you how it effected him. He immediatly put the spiders away (breeding), wrapped a band 2 - 3 cm underneath the bite, stuck his hand under hot water for 20 minuites, baring the pain from the hot water.... He was fine, he had local cramps in the area of the bite, burning sensation around the bite area, and 10 minuites of severe pins and needles,.... There was also venom noticably left at the bite, Now the reason im sure the affects was not bad atall, was because of the water... Under high temps the venom breaks down, so inturn the hot water, breaks down the venom, and does not give of the same effects as it would if left.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucybug said:


> My 2 cents....
> 
> As you said your not overly comfortable with the spiders you have now, but no matter what you say, i can assure you that at some point, you will interact with that spider, and i can assure you, old world T's have a tendancy to run and defend there terratory. So lets say they take a run for it (which does happen more often than not), and it runs onto your arm (which is very plausable), and with your argument of "i will never handle" is flawed by old worlds, with there speed and ability to come flying at you and landing on you with the potential of baring fangs on your arm and readying to attack in the event you give the spider a reason to, bang spider is dead....
> 
> ...


That's lovely, except he didn't say he wanted an old world.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> That's lovely, except he didn't say he wanted an old world.


this. he just said aggressive.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

When it comes down to defensive/aggressive characteristics, there are plenty of New World tarantulas that will give the Old Worlders a good run for their money .... Ephebopus, Nhandu, Phormictopus, Irodopelma, tapis and Psalmopoeus .... all these are feiry spiders that don't fear much and will quite happily tear you a new one!
-P


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> When it comes down to defensive/aggressive characteristics, there are plenty of New World tarantulas that will give the Old Worlders a good run for their money .... Ephebopus, Nhandu, Phormictopus, Irodopelma, tapis and Psalmopoeus .... all these are feiry spiders that don't fear much and will quite happily tear you a new one!
> -P


don't forget sericopelma!


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> That's lovely, except he didn't say he wanted an old world.





wilkinss77 said:


> this. he just said aggressive.


 
jumping on that band wagon are we... He didnt say he wanted new world either


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> don't forget sericopelma!


 
Dont forget Grammostola Sp, Avicularia Sp, Brachypelma Sp, you know what, lets cut this short, DONT FORGET ANY SPP !!

You want an aggressive spider, get a pissy G.rosea...

Any spider can be defencive, its just finding the sour puss puss one XD

Seriously though the mind reading users aside, and the recomendations given, go with what your feeling, name your favorite colour, theres a feisty T out there with the colouration, want a purple-blue tree spider, Get Lampropelma violaceopes, honestly there is a large range of selection out there, just name the requirments and i garentee you, it is out there


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucybug said:


> jumping on that band wagon are we... He didnt say he wanted new world either


Band Wagon? Excuse me I've been saying that all along to the people who have jumped on this guys back. 

Someone comes on asking for something more aggressive than a G. Rosea, what's peoples responses, first we have a go at him, then we accuse him of not taking care of his Ts, then make random assumptions then have a go at him some more. That's not even the worst bit, instead of noting he is a newbie and offering some aggressive but still quite placid spiders and a bit of education, he gets offered some of the worst old worlds going...

This isn't aimed at everyone obviously.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lucybug said:


> jumping on that band wagon are we... He didnt say he wanted new world either


no, he said aggressive, period. that's what kerry & me are trying to say- everybody's gibbering about old world this, old world that- we were just pointing out that the o.p just wants an aggressive t- new or old world.



Lucybug said:


> Dont forget Grammostola Sp, Avicularia Sp, Brachypelma Sp, you know what, lets cut this short, DONT FORGET ANY SPP !!
> 
> You want an aggressive spider, get a pissy G.rosea...
> 
> ...


yes,but MOST grammy's, avics & brachy's AREN'T aggressive, so you'd have a tedious time finding one that is.



vivalabam said:


> Band Wagon? Excuse me I've been saying that all along to the people who have jumped on this guys back.
> 
> Someone comes on asking for something more aggressive than a G. Rosea, what's peoples responses, first we have a go at him, then we accuse him of not taking care of his Ts, then make random assumptions then have a go at him some more. That's not even the worst bit, instead of noting he is a newbie and offering some aggressive but still quite placid spiders and a bit of education, he gets offered some of the worst old worlds going...
> 
> This isn't aimed at everyone obviously.


this.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I seen an aggressive spider once, we was both in the bus stop one night. He asked me if I had 20p for the bus and I said "No". So he says "Let me search through your pockets, and if I find any money on yer I'm gonna nut yer".

And that...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I seen an aggressive spider once, we was both in the bus stop one night. He asked me if I had 20p for the bus and I said "No". So he says "Let me search through your pockets, and if I find any money on yer I'm gonna nut yer".
> 
> And that...


so, after the spider beat you up, you went to the doctor, & he said 'ah! you've been struck by that nasty bug that's going around!' (boom, boom!)


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen some nasty spiders too but their head wobble was so bad they missed every strike.

Oh noe's snake jokes on the invert board I should be flogged :whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> so, after the spider beat you up, you went to the doctor, & he said 'ah! you've been struck by that nasty bug that's going around!' (boom, boom!)


Nah man, what happened was I got scared of him and said "Well I do have a pound". So he says to me "Give me that pound or I'm gonna stab yer". So after some thought I was thinking to myself, a pound not to get stabbed??? Sounds like a bargain to me, so I gave him the pound innit???


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Band Wagon? Excuse me I've been saying that all along to the people who have jumped on this guys back.
> 
> Someone comes on asking for something more aggressive than a G. Rosea, what's peoples responses, first we have a go at him, then we accuse him of not taking care of his Ts, then make random assumptions then have a go at him some more. That's not even the worst bit, instead of noting he is a newbie and offering some aggressive but still quite placid spiders and a bit of education, he gets offered some of the worst old worlds going...
> 
> This isn't aimed at everyone obviously.


 
Are you getting excited Kerry?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Are you getting excited Kerry?


You know me, I'm always excited. :mf_dribble:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucybug said:


> Dont forget Grammostola Sp, Avicularia Sp, Brachypelma Sp, you know what, lets cut this short, DONT FORGET ANY SPP !!
> 
> You want an aggressive spider, get a pissy G.rosea...
> 
> ...


 i was in my local shop recently and asked about their red rumps and they said both theirs were really bitey! i said i thought they were docile and they replied "yeah usually but these two are quite challenging" lmao


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

stevemusson said:


> i was in my local shop recently and asked about their red rumps and they said both theirs were really bitey! i said i thought they were docile and they replied "yeah usually but these two are quite challenging" lmao


where vagans is concerned, some are, some aren't. ditto chile rose. with most t's, there is a standard by which most (but not all)individuals behave (ie- most obt's are nasty, most brachy smithi are placid)- but, with some species, that standard doesn't apply, because, for some reason their behaviour is too unpredictible to even say what most individuals will do.


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Band Wagon? Excuse me I've been saying that all along to the people who have jumped on this guys back.
> 
> Someone comes on asking for something more aggressive than a G. Rosea, what's peoples responses, first we have a go at him, then we accuse him of not taking care of his Ts, then make random assumptions then have a go at him some more. That's not even the worst bit, instead of noting he is a newbie and offering some aggressive but still quite placid spiders and a bit of education, he gets offered some of the worst old worlds going...
> 
> This isn't aimed at everyone obviously.


 



wilkinss77 said:


> no, he said aggressive, period. that's what kerry & me are trying to say- everybody's gibbering about old world this, old world that- we were just pointing out that the o.p just wants an aggressive t- new or old world.
> 
> yes,but MOST grammy's, avics & brachy's AREN'T aggressive, so you'd have a tedious time finding one that is.


 
You two i have had enough of now,

"I'm looking for a small or mid sized aggressive spider. I'd like one that builds webs, and require little maintenance."

Quoted from the OP's statement, meaning new or old world, does not mean "i want new world, and thats that", so your mind reading routine is flawed there.

From my first post, did i say "get an old world", no i did not, i said the chances of this and that happening with an old world is pritty high.... Does not mean get an old world. Was it not you viva who said "But Poeci's tend to run and hide", that in it self is more pointing at the idea of getting a poeci, rather than my original post, and your friend there backing it up, Flaws your argument also.

As for being tediouse in finding an pissy new world known to be more tollerable of us humans, no it is not that hard to find one, it is pritty common for a G.rosea to turn on you, the same as a B.smithi, therefore that statment is flawed to.

To put it simple, your statments are flawed, when one asks for an aggressive/defencive spider, immediatly people will jump at old world. Why are you both aiming at me also ? with a comment that does not suggest either new or old world, just what can happen with an old world ?, also why are you giving advice on somthing you have never in your life experienced ?, it is impossible to give your opinion on personal experience when it has not happend, therefore all in all, your comments are flawed...

Oh and putting things in capital letters, does not put your point accross in anyway, i dissmissed it as a kid throwing a paddy comment...


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I was enjoying the thread until the arguments started lol :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

putting things in capitals emphasises the word or point, the same as using _italics _would.
stop arguing, everybody has their own views, some say get old world, some say get new world... deal with it or discuss the reasons for suggesting such a spider. 
and lucy, STOP SWEARING.. we wouldn't want you to get banned would we?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Band Wagon? Excuse me I've been saying that all along to the people who have jumped on this guys back.
> QUOTE]
> 
> when i questioned, it was so we could find out why the first one gave up the ghost. not being nasty... and i thought molt problems were quite easy to help... which turns out not to be the case


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is everyone suggesting fast old worlds, the guy clearly has very little experience, if an OBT, or H mac got out, it would not be a good situation for a beginner with children in the house.
If you want to get an old world when you are a beginner, then by all means do it off your own back, but experienced keepers shouldn't be suggesting it. Its a big step up from a rosea.
If you want a T that is downright aggressive, but wont land you in hospital if it bites you, then get a phormictopus cancerides. They are fantastic spiders, will threat at any disturbance, and will literally want to rip your head off just for walking past their home. They are very pretty, and are always on display, and you can pick up a sling for about £5, and an adult for about £30.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Why is everyone suggesting fast old worlds, the guy clearly has very little experience, if an OBT, or H mac got out, it would not be a good situation for a beginner with children in the house.
> If you want to get an old world when you are a beginner, then by all means do it off your own back, but experienced keepers shouldn't be suggesting it. Its a big step up from a rosea.
> If you want a T that is downright aggressive, but wont land you in hospital if it bites you, then get a phormictopus cancerides. They are fantastic spiders, will threat at any disturbance, and will literally want to rip your head off just for walking past their home. They are very pretty, and are always on display, and you can pick up a sling for about £5, and an adult for about £30.



Ahh this goes back to the whole 'you can have any tarantula you want at any stage as long as you do the research' thing. ive only kept a rosea and a.genics but was still going to go straight for the h.mac, but had housemates that were scared by its speed and potential bite potency, so I've decided to leave that for when I move out! I haven't had enough experience to decide for myself whether its best to progress slowly or just go for whatever you want, but some people might say that it doesn't matter how much experience you have!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

ladies and gents i think it's time to sit back and cool off.
i've been watching this thread just waiting for the arguments to start....and you didn't disappoint.....YAY, GO YOU! :notworthy:

there is nothing wrong with anyones opinion....although some of you may be wrong  but keep it on topic and stop the personal flaming or i shall be at you with the big pokey stick!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I heard feminax helps with Cramps girls  


OP go Grab Poxicators sub adult P. cancerides, it will give you hours of fun and you could even loose a finger if you place it correctly in the enviroment of the spider..... :flrt:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

It helps that P cancerides are GORGEOUS! Mine is only tiny but when I opened the tub I got it in, it was straight out showing me I might be 10000 times bigger, but I'm not tougher. 

Oh oh get an Aphonopelma behlei, they are the only Ts I own that will come out of their burrows to shoo me away when I come near. They got 'tude!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> I heard feminax helps with Cramps girls


Noel you cheeky sod :lol2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Ahh this goes back to the whole 'you can have any tarantula you want at any stage as long as you do the research' thing. ive only kept a rosea and a.genics but was still going to go straight for the h.mac, but had housemates that were scared by its speed and potential bite potency, so I've decided to leave that for when I move out! I haven't had enough experience to decide for myself whether its best to progress slowly or just go for whatever you want, but some people might say that it doesn't matter how much experience you have!


Well I personally jumped straight in and had an emerald skeleton as a 2nd T, but I wouldnt recommend it to a beginner, I think it would be better to get an intermediate T before going for a H mac, or any other baboon, just to get used to the speed. 
There is a big difference between a slow terrestrial, and a H mac, you cant even comprehend the speed that they move at until you have witnessed it first hand. 
A nice avic, irminia, or even a regalis would be a good introduction.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> Noel you cheeky sod :lol2:


Honestly love it cracks me up reading the fights that go back an forth on here.....

Old world or New world if you get bitten it will hurt simple Some more than others..... We all know this it's not rocket science....

L. parhybana there is a new world spider, but they have fangs 3/4 inch long.......... Forget the venom I'd be crying like a baby if one of them stuck there fangs in my hand..... like being had by an industrial staple gun!!! 

OBT pfffft all this talk about how aggressive they are.... A good mate on here had a friendly argument with me a while back on aggresive or defensive.... I argued for ever saying some are aggressive.... He won hands down..... Spiders are not aggressive by nature it's only when you poke a stick or mess about with them or there home that they become defensive.... lets face it if i came into your home with a baseball bat and started taking apart your house you would be aggressive or defensive...

So chill peeps when all said an done even my euthalus species will have a pop from time to time :blush: I almost threw one at the wife a week ago cos it tried to have me....


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

negri21 said:


> togo starburst are stunning .
> 
> meant to be wild and aggresive , but mine is very shy , hardly see it out of its tunnel .
> 
> ...


I have 2 of these. Large and small Juveniles and I have had no issue with them either. They are both still in burrows and I rarely see them however that may change when they mature. As people are saying, there are old and new world species that tick the boxes for the OP, it really is just a matter of what they like to look at. 

I think he should've know better than to come in here asking opinions though and just done some internet research as it always descends it to poxy arguments about who is more right. He asked a question, give the man an answer not a sermon, to other users.......


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

kris74 said:


> I think he should've know better than to come in here asking opinions though and just done some internet research as it always descends it to poxy arguments about who is more right. He asked a question, give the man an answer not a sermon, to other users.......


I love threads like this. I'm staying at the mother in law's at the moment and needed something to amuse me.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Honestly love it cracks me up reading the fights that go back an forth on here.....


Yeah it is quite amusing at times .... the arguments usually start because of the mentality on here that there is only ever one way of doing things ...LOL!
-P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah it is quite amusing at times .... the arguments usually start because of the mentality on here that there is only ever one way of doing things ...LOL!
> -P


 
I was looking at Spicewwfc sig while reading this thread and thought id have a check on mine lol it's savage!!!! hehehehe :flrt:

OP get one of these


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I love threads like this. I'm staying at the mother in law's at the moment and needed something to amuse me.


Stupid aren't they. It's a forum, just get on with it and answer instead of being all upset that someone didn't agree with you. Life is short enough without losing your rag over something someone you will never ever meet said from 457 miles away haha......Dear me


----------



## brachy fan (May 15, 2011)

Our B.albopilosum (curly hair) has more of an attitude than our OBT does :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

brachy fan said:


> Our B.albopilosum (curly hair) has more of an attitude than our OBT does :lol2:


necro


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Rufus, can't remember the full name, fishing spiders, sposed to be aggressive but mine were very docile! amazing webs though and ingenious with what they did with them too 

Ancyclometes! A. rufus *pats self on head*

trap doors are aggressive but a bit of a hole

huntsman too, erm, something something modesta, looks like a massive house spider but utterly nuts

my scariest T though, Nhandu Chromatus

edit; Tricoptis Modesta (i think) *eats another scooby snack for being a good girl*


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Funny, the OP stopped posting after page three haha. Wonder what he ended up getting apart from the flea in his ear for asking a question. I hope he went for something really exotic like L.nigerrimum and fell in love :flrt:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Funny, the OP stopped posting after page three haha. Wonder what he ended up getting apart from the flea in his ear for asking a question. I hope he went for something really exotic like L.nigerrimum and fell in love :flrt:


Haha scaring off OP's happens all too often on this thread 

and i love the quote in your sig from that thread the other day haha classic!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

phoneutria sp ,brazillian wandering spider ,could possibly scare you to the point of changing pants :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> necro :d


rof!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Haha scaring off OP's happens all too often on this thread
> 
> and i love the quote in your sig from that thread the other day haha classic!


Aye, the bigman really won the hearts and minds of a few people with that one haha. I still s****** at it when I look at it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SpiderStore (May 25, 2011)

I recommend Pterinochilus murinus and Haplopelma species, Heteroscodra and Stromatopelma species can be aggressive too, depends on the T you have.


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have an EVIL OBT and a thai earth tiger which are both aggressive I also have a giant white knee wich is very attractive and grow massive she has an very aggressive feeding response check them out you might like the look of them


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> I have an EVIL OBT and a thai earth tiger which are both aggressive I also have a giant white knee wich is very attractive and grow massive she has an very aggressive feeding response check them out you might like the look of them


cough cough necro cough

i wouldn't say either of those are aggressive per say.they are however, defensive 

OBT <3


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> Why is everyone suggesting fast old worlds, the guy clearly has very little experience, if an OBT, or H mac got out, it would not be a good situation for a beginner with children in the house.
> If you want to get an old world when you are a beginner, then by all means do it off your own back, but experienced keepers shouldn't be suggesting it. Its a big step up from a rosea.
> If you want a T that is downright aggressive, but wont land you in hospital if it bites you, then get a phormictopus cancerides. They are fantastic spiders, will threat at any disturbance, and will literally want to rip your head off just for walking past their home. They are very pretty, and are always on display, and you can pick up a sling for about £5, and an adult for about £30.


This threads well old but they don't web alot , get a gbb for webbing and a t.blondi for aggression ! Simplez or buy a obt of me:whistling2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

M. Balfouri all the way


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Some spiders are defantly aggressive I've seen some try get out there tank to get u when u pass there enclosure that's defantly aggressive


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> Some spiders are defantly aggressive I've seen some try get out there tank to get u when u pass there enclosure that's defantly aggressive


I'D STILL SAY THAT IS DEFENSIVE

IF IT GOes out of its way to actively pursue yourself, that's aggressive i would say


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> I'D STILL SAY THAT IS DEFENSIVE
> 
> IF IT GOes out of its way to actively pursue yourself, that's aggressive i would say


I think the aggression word is used to bump up personal ego more than anything. If any animal is aggressive it's because we have threatened them or just abused them to the point of snapping, Our fault and it's that simple! They are just defending their patch of earth, whilst we destroy it.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would recommend and Psalmopoeus Irminia (venezualen suntiger) reasonably hardy, fast and quite aggressive while been a new world with bright colours and. O urticating hairs XD


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes. I agree with everything.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Can i suggest.. a Paracetemol for anyone whos just read this thread? My heads banging and its only 10 pages long.

Get an Aphonopelma and a pokie stick, cheap, easy to calm down, looks good and wont tear your face off unless said stick has been used!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

i was having a giggle, after realising its an old thread and been here since July!!!!


----------



## bigkennyj56 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> i was having a giggle, after realising its an old thread and been here since July!!!!


 i agree but it was an enjoyable read:lol2: however i also believe there is no such thing as an aggresive t they defend when THEY feel threatend. unless you get the odd n.e.d tarantula coming out his burrow with his burberry cap and 8 rockport boots haha:mf_dribblelus no one really mentioned that new worlds first line of defense is to kick hair (most of them anyway) so how are old worlds more aggresive/defensive? lots of new worlds kick hair readily because its there first line of defense but old worlds can only bite so surely brachypelma can be considered aggresive or defensive if the slightest disturbance causes an act of defensive behaviour? im assuming the op has decided on his next t but i would recommend gbb. its attractive active heavy webbing easy to care for.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

The truth is grow up . just reading the thread title i can tll your nooby or another person the hobby does not want .


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> The truth is grow up . just reading the thread title i can tll your nooby or another person the hobby does not want .


This comment seems really pointless lol

I just realised how pointless my own comment sounded on its own haha, but I have learnt that arguing with you goes nowhere!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Old thread got cross eyes and a head ache now but still i have a togo starburst and i never see it lol


----------

